# I need help deciding :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

A picture for the calendar! They are all sub par but I'd like to submit one.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the last one! Too cute


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

WOW, I guess I won't be much help I love them all, way too cute! maybe #2 or #3 tough choice.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the third one


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are all cute, but I like the 3rd one best!


----------

